# Llanberis Bomb store - October 2014



## Newage (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi All

I know I know this place has been done to death, but I`d never been here before so you can all suffer my take on the place.
As bomb dumps go its iconic along the lines of Greenham common GAMA area.
It was totaly underground but a massive failure of the roof happened in the mid 1940`s hence the massive open area.
There are 3 access tunnels but all 3 are sealed tight, and whats left of the underground section is also sealed.












Next up is the narrow gauge railway access tunnel (ummmmm tunnel goodness)
















This is the standard gauge railway tunnel it was the main access in to the storage area.











Well thats it, can`t post much more up as there ain`t much more to see these days, anyway thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more pictures on my FlickR page so if you just can`t get enought pop over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157648554003428/

Cheers Newage


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 26, 2014)

I like that
good shots too


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Again, something different. But i like different. Nice set there mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great collection of shots.


----------



## forker67 (Oct 27, 2014)

It's a cool place to explore...went a couple of times 'cause we lived nearby before moving to France, gutted when we got there and the tunnels were under heavy duty lock 'n' key!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing always wanted to visit this spot


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 27, 2014)

Done it once, a few moons back now, was a bit chavved but a good, quite eerie explore. There is a stream that runs underneath it and wherever you are inside the building you can hear it gurgling along - always think that I can hear voices in running water - so it keeps you on your toes.!!! I think this place has been securely sealed now for about three years. Whilst we were there last week we spoke to a guy from the local council that thought it more than possible that they would find a tenant for it in the not too distant future but then this is the same council that marked the place out as a business park, laid plots and a maze of connecting roads for a development that is still awaiting and that was 24 yrs ago !!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2014)

Interesting place and nice shots


----------

